# Woodsmith Tip vise jaw pads



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

In case you haven't seen this yet : )
Also check out the adjustable miter sanding fixture !
Happy New Year to all !!
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/01/05/vise-jaw-liners/


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I love it thanks Dusty


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Len, this is a great tip. I need something of that sort - thanks for posting this.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this tip. I will be making a set when I get back to working in the shop.
-Don


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes this is a good tip for me since my vise has metal jaws and I have to use loose wood scraps to protect my project. Thanks Len!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My pleasure to pass this on to you folks. 
Every week , Woodsmith emails great videos and other tips to anyone that wants to give them your email address.


----------

